# eclipse Code wie Klammern-Einrücken einstellen



## X-Builder (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

wo (ich finds einfach net in den Preferences...) GENAU kann ich in den eclipse 3.4 preferences einstellen, dass ich
dies:


```
public void bla(){

}

so haben möchte:


public void bla()
{

}
```


----------



## Niki (22. Aug 2008)

Uiii, da ist wohl ein C Programmierer auf java umgestiegen 
Windows -> Preferences ->Java -> Code Style -> Formatter -> Edit...
dann der zweite Reiter "Braces"


----------



## X-Builder (22. Aug 2008)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uiii, da ist wohl ein C Programmierer auf java umgestiegen
> Windows -> Preferences ->Java -> Code Style -> Formatter -> Edit...
> dann der zweite Reiter "Braces"


 was so ein kleiner Edit button alles verstecken kann... ja C aber auch java mehrere Jahre(NBeans)  :wink: 

Ich nehme gerne 20% mehr Zeilen in Kauf wenn ich 100% mehr Übersicht habe...


----------

